# Hornets in possible 3-team deal for Robin Lopez



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

_Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
At least part of package back to Minny would include Brad Miller (his contract), Jerome Dyson and draft picks, sources say.

28m Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
Along with Lopez, Suns would send Hakim Warrick to Hornets. Minny would send Wesley Johnson and a 1st round pick to the Suns, sources say.

37m Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
Hornets, Suns, Wolves are nearing agreement on a 3-way deal that would send Robin Lopez to the Hornets in a sign-and-trade, sources _


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Solid pickup, exactly the type of big, youngish banger that I argued the Hornets should pursue, provided they didn't break the bank for him. If it keeps Davis out of the middle then it's a definite positive.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Robin Lopez has really really lackluster stats, granted he hasn't played a season at more that 19 minutes per game, and we aren't exactly loaded with bigs so he can get more time than that...but a career average of 3 rebounds and ranked 40th in the NBA in blocks from a 7 footer is a little disheartening.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Deal finally done.


*HORNETS ACQUIRE LOPEZ AND WARRICK FROM PHOENIX*
Cash Considerations also sent to New Orleans



> July 27, 2012
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets announced today that they have acquired center Robin Lopez, forward Hakim Warrick, and cash considerations from the Phoenix Suns in exchange for guard Jerome Dyson, center Brad Miller and two 2nd round picks (Brooklyn’s 2013 second round selection and Minnesota’s 2016 second round draft choice) as part of a three-team trade along with the Minnesota Timberwolves. Phoenix receives Brad Miller and Jerome Dyson from the Hornets as well as Wesley Johnson and a 1st round pick from Minnesota. Minnesota receives Brooklyn’s 2013 2nd round pick and their own 2016 2nd round pick from New Orleans.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/hornets-acquire-lopez-and-warrick-phoenix


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If Warrick would like to give me 4 really memorable dunks this year then it's all cool with me. I just want to randomly mention another Syracuse player with the remainder of this sentence...Preston Shumpert


----------

